# How old are you? (Please, everyone vote anonymously-we will see PB age distribution)



## Tim (Dec 9, 2008)

I don't know if this has been asked before. Responses are anonymous (unless you care to write below).


----------



## N. Eshelman (Dec 9, 2008)

31.


----------



## APuritansMind (Dec 9, 2008)

47


----------



## CDM (Dec 9, 2008)

31


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Dec 9, 2008)

24, almost 25.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 9, 2008)

just under the 50 mark at 49. Look our AARP.


----------



## Tim (Dec 9, 2008)

I guess people like telling their ages. I just turned 32. It was my first birthday in warm weather because it was my first birthday in South Africa.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 9, 2008)

33...and feeling like 60 (in health, not sagacity).


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 9, 2008)

33 and hubby is 36.


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 9, 2008)

44 
Hard to believe and all too real at the same time.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Dec 9, 2008)

Let's just say I can order from the Senior's Menu at Denny's.


----------



## APuritansMind (Dec 9, 2008)

Tim said:


> I guess people like telling their ages.



Everyone must think you are buying the gift for the oldest and the youngest PB member!!!

I just had a flashback from old Arminian Mother's and Father's Day Services!


----------



## Jon Lake (Dec 9, 2008)

My Birthday on Christmas,  1960.


----------



## Marrow Man (Dec 9, 2008)

41. My wife (who reads the PB as a lurker) is 32. Yep, I robbed the cradle.


----------



## Kim G (Dec 9, 2008)

Tomorrow I will be a quarter of a century old.


----------



## Jon Lake (Dec 9, 2008)

Kim G said:


> Tomorrow I will be a quarter of a century old.


A baby!


----------



## ManleyBeasley (Dec 9, 2008)

30


----------



## Augusta (Dec 9, 2008)

I am 38. 40 is on the horizon.


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 9, 2008)

34.


----------



## CarlosOliveira (Dec 9, 2008)

27


----------



## Grymir (Dec 9, 2008)

44


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 9, 2008)

Looks like there is the normal curve.


----------



## bconway52 (Dec 9, 2008)

22... I'm the youngest to post my age so far. Do I win a prize???


----------



## Nate (Dec 9, 2008)

28 and almost bald.


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Dec 9, 2008)

22


----------



## ChristianHedonist (Dec 9, 2008)

20


----------



## FenderPriest (Dec 9, 2008)

24


----------



## Theogenes (Dec 9, 2008)

The big 50! 

-----Added 12/9/2008 at 01:28:44 EST-----



Kim G said:


> Tomorrow I will be a quarter of a century old.




Kim,
You were born in the year I got married! Boy, do I feel old now!


----------



## he beholds (Dec 9, 2008)

27. My husband is 28.
I'm loving some of the answers that people have


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 9, 2008)

40


----------



## KMK (Dec 9, 2008)

I am assuming the poll is in 'years'. This is PB after all and we need to define our terms. 

I am 44 years.


----------



## Honor (Dec 9, 2008)

26 and my hubby is 28


----------



## TsonMariytho (Dec 9, 2008)

17.

That's how long it's been since I was consciously converted, anyway. But being a Calvinist, I must also note an unknown gestational period before then.

OK... 29. :^)


----------



## Kim G (Dec 9, 2008)

Theogenes said:


> Kim G said:
> 
> 
> > Tomorrow I will be a quarter of a century old.
> ...



I feel old enough. My hubby is two years younger than I am! (We'll be celebrating 2 married years on the 22nd of this month.)


----------



## Wannabee (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm younger than Lawrence... barely.


----------



## Mindaboo (Dec 9, 2008)

38, but look pretty young. I got carded when I took my oldest daughter to get her ears pierced. She was 13 and I was 36 at the time. We thought they were joking, but they weren't. She thought that was pretty funny, so did I.


----------



## Greg (Dec 9, 2008)

As of today, 39...er, I mean 29...yea, 29.


----------



## asc (Dec 9, 2008)

35


----------



## BJClark (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm taking it, this is just a question for the men??? as it's not polite to ask a lady her age 

seriously though, I'm 45--funny thing.. I actually had to figure it out last week when my kids and my dad asked me how old I was on b-day, I told them I don't have a clue, I don't keep track of those things, I've got more important things to keep up with other than how old I am..

my husband is 50


----------



## blhowes (Dec 9, 2008)

KMK said:


> I am assuming the poll is in 'years'. This is PB after all and we need to define our terms.
> 
> I am 44 years.


When you say "years", are you referring to:

Julian year 
Sidereal, tropical, and anomalistic years 
Draconic year 
Lunar year 
Heliacal year 
Sothic year 
Gaussian year 
Besselian year 
Great year 
Galactic year

-----Added 12/9/2008 at 02:22:50 EST-----

51


----------



## Herald (Dec 9, 2008)

47. Josh, respect your elders.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 9, 2008)

My body is 28, mind is about 80...


----------



## jambo (Dec 9, 2008)

I am 40 and a few months. Would 129 months be considered a few?


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 9, 2008)

well that's shaping up to be a nice smooth curve... never would have thought it so 'normal'


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 9, 2008)

I saw that Ivan Shoen has a birthday tomorrow. Ask him how old he is?

-----Added 12/9/2008 at 02:38:24 EST-----

Oh yeah, I am 45.


----------



## peetred (Dec 9, 2008)

22... My husband is 31


----------



## Davidius (Dec 9, 2008)

22


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 9, 2008)

Greg said:


> As of today, 39...er, I mean 29...yea, 29.



Happy bday! 4 days before my 39th!


----------



## nicnap (Dec 9, 2008)

27 will be 28 next Monday.

-----Added 12/9/2008 at 03:03:22 EST-----



Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> My body is 28, mind is about 80...



Funny...my mind is 27 and my body at times feels 80.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## Spinningplates2 (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm 50 and I can kick, stretch and kick.


----------



## Poimen (Dec 9, 2008)

31.


----------



## Christusregnat (Dec 9, 2008)

My age group wins!!! So far... nanner nanner.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Dec 9, 2008)

24


----------



## Pilgrim's Progeny (Dec 9, 2008)

33


----------



## Zenas (Dec 9, 2008)

23.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Dec 9, 2008)

LadyFlynt said:


> Looks like there is the normal curve.


 
Looks a bit positively skewed about this time.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Dec 9, 2008)

66 — and closing in on my eternal youth!


----------



## InevitablyReformed (Dec 9, 2008)

27


----------



## Timothy William (Dec 9, 2008)

LadyFlynt said:


> Looks like there is the normal curve.



Or lognormal, unless there are some people here with negative ages.

(My age shall remain secret.)


----------



## Scott Shahan (Dec 9, 2008)

39


----------



## Staphlobob (Dec 9, 2008)

Double-nickles. (Looks like I'm one of the older ones here.)


----------



## Ivan (Dec 9, 2008)

56...tomorrow.


----------



## Confessor (Dec 9, 2008)

18.

So I heard there's a present for being the youngest? Eh? Eh?


----------



## tellville (Dec 9, 2008)

813,315,000 seconds, give or take a few at the time of this post


----------



## Zenas (Dec 9, 2008)

tellville said:


> 813,315,000 seconds, give or take a few at the time of this post



25


----------



## Theognome (Dec 9, 2008)

I am 18 with 22 years experience.

Theognome


----------



## Gesetveemet (Dec 9, 2008)

This past August marked the 31st recurrence of the date of my 20 birthday.


----------



## Matthew1034 (Dec 9, 2008)

21


----------



## brianeschen (Dec 9, 2008)

33 . . . although you can't tell by the picture. I think the armour makes me look younger.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 9, 2008)

45


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 9, 2008)

Only 55 years, 4 months, 5 days . . . but feeling older than dirt this last quarter.


----------



## christiana (Dec 9, 2008)

77, unbelievable! Can that be right? Where did it all go?


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Dec 9, 2008)

5x5=25, yes, I am approximately one third through my expected life expectancy as an American male.

25.


----------



## Matthias (Dec 9, 2008)

I am currently enjoying the last year of my twenties. I am told it only gets better from here on up!


----------



## sofarawaykisses (Dec 9, 2008)

17 will be an official adult in 6 days


----------



## shackleton (Dec 9, 2008)

38 and feeling much older now that I see how young a lot of PBer's are. There are people I work with who were born the year I graduated high school.


----------



## Mushroom (Dec 9, 2008)

49, but I think it has more to do with mileage than months. If that's true, then my odometer's already turned over a couple of times.


----------



## gene_mingo (Dec 9, 2008)

35


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 9, 2008)

I know for a fact that the age distribution is incorrect. There are 158 users on this board who are 9 years old and were born on Nov 30, 1999.

Oh.

Maybe they're just too LAZY to update their user profile with their correct birthdate.


----------



## jawyman (Dec 9, 2008)

I am 38.


----------



## caddy (Dec 9, 2008)

47


----------



## Igor (Dec 9, 2008)

41


----------



## Confessor (Dec 9, 2008)

sofarawaykisses said:


> 17 will be an official adult in 6 days



Noooooo, someone is younger than I am!


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 9, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> I know for a fact that the age distribution is incorrect. There are 158 users on this board who are 9 years old and were born on Nov 30, 1999.
> 
> Oh.
> 
> Maybe they're just too LAZY to update their user profile with their correct birthdate.



ah, but the poll doesn't offer 9 year olds an option, does it?


----------



## sofarawaykisses (Dec 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted by sofarawaykisses
> 17 will be an official adult in 6 days







> Originally Posted by Confessor Noooooo, someone is younger than I am!




muhahahahha I win 

 Just kiddingg.


----------



## Beoga (Dec 9, 2008)

21...I can legally drink in the States


----------



## Confessor (Dec 9, 2008)

sofarawaykisses said:


> muhahahahha I win
> 
> Just kiddingg.



You're not kidding...


----------



## bookslover (Dec 9, 2008)

56, as of last November 5.

My father, who lived to be 74, once told me that the years that went by the fastest for him were the years between 40 and 60. I'm beginning to see what he meant.


----------



## Hawaiian Puritan (Dec 9, 2008)

"As old as my tongue and a bit older than my teeth."

(52)

Actually, I find it interesting that the distribution is probably pretty much the opposite of what you find in your typical mainline protestant congregation.


----------



## Richard King (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm 54 
but I don't feel a day over 60


----------



## Timothy William (Dec 10, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> I know for a fact that the age distribution is incorrect. There are 158 users on this board who are 9 years old and were born on Nov 30, 1999.
> 
> Oh.
> 
> Maybe they're just too LAZY to update their user profile with their correct birthdate.



I updated my profile quite a while back, with my correct day and year of birth, yet, this Nov 30, I still received an automatically generated Happy Birthday email. Obviously the PB still thinks I'm aged 9. Perhaps my posts demonstrate all the understanding of a 9 year old.


----------



## kalawine (Dec 10, 2008)

Whew! You made my day just by making 40 to 49 a catagory! I feel much younger now! I'll be 47 on the 18th of this month.


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 10, 2008)

Those of us who are able to order off the Denny's senior menu would stand and salute all of you kids if only our aching joints would allow us to do so. Ooohh, ouch, wow, man, hurtz, hurtz, hurtz . . . yikes. Frankly, though, you should have put the really old guys in their own category (56-60) separate from us young vigorous guys in the 51-55 group. Ivan is an old man . . . Ivan is an old man . . . Ivan is an old man! NaNaNaNaNaNaaaaa. And, he's a Southern Baptist too! I can almost smell that weird "old guy" odor that seems to settle on the houses (including furniture and clothes) of so many older folks. Hey, Ivan, come by my retirement community sometime. We can hook you up with Aricept and Namenda and all of the good stuff!


----------



## Pilgrim's Progeny (Dec 10, 2008)

20 and 30 somethings are in a dead heat, who will come out on top?


----------



## Prudence and Passion (Dec 10, 2008)

30


----------



## Theoretical (Dec 10, 2008)

23.


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Dec 10, 2008)

Add one more to the 30-somethings...

I'm 36


----------



## AThornquist (Dec 10, 2008)

19. 2 more years to go!!!


----------



## Tim (Dec 10, 2008)

Hawaiian Puritan said:


> Actually, I find it interesting that the distribution is probably pretty much the opposite of what you find in your typical mainline protestant congregation.



Yes, but older folks may be less into computers and the internet.


----------



## Rocketeer (Dec 10, 2008)

18.


----------



## discipulo (Dec 10, 2008)

41 - when I turned 40 it brought a bit of weight, suddenly I felt like: I’m getting older…

well John Newton’s hymn, Amazing Grace, remembers us that:


_When we've been There 10,000 years bright shining as the sun 

we've no less days to sing God's praise than when we first begun_


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 10, 2008)

I'd rather not give my age. Instead, here are a number of fascinating but seemingly unrelated facts:

The prayer of Ave Maria is repeated 53 times in the recitation of the rosary.

The number painted on the Volkswagen movie star, "Herbie the Love Bug" is 53. 

The Late Diana, Princess of Wales, was on the cover of People magazine 53 times.

53 is the smallest multidigit balanced prime.

The chance that no pair of 53 people in a room have the same birthday is approximately 1/53. 

53 is the sum of five consecutive primes (5 + 7 + 11 + 13 + 17). 

During the Tokugawa Period in Japan, the long road from Kyoto to Edo (now Tokyo), had 53 rest stops along the way.

ATM (Asynchronous Transfer Mode) is a high-speed network protocol composed of 53 byte "cells."

53 = prime( prime(5) + prime(3) ). Note that 53 is the only number with this property.

53 is the first two digits on the AM radio dial.

In the Dr. Seuss film, "How the Grinch Stole Christmas," the Grinch had been "putting up with" the Christmas celebrations by the Whos of Whoville for 53 years.

The average U.S. cow produces 53 pounds of milk per day. 

I'm just sayin'.


----------



## Tim (Dec 10, 2008)

Why won't you give your age, Bob?


----------



## Kim G (Dec 10, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> I'd rather not give my age. Instead, here are a number of fascinating but seemingly unrelated facts:
> 
> The prayer of Ave Maria is repeated 53 times in the recitation of the rosary.
> 
> ...






Tim said:


> Why won't you give your age, Bob?


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 10, 2008)

Tim said:


> Why won't you give your age, Bob?



I'm shy.


----------



## Jon Lake (Dec 10, 2008)

Spinningplates2 said:


> I'm 50 and I can kick, stretch and kick.


Stretch and then kick that creepy pig in the avatar!


----------



## Rocketeer (Dec 10, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> Tim said:
> 
> 
> > Why won't you give your age, Bob?
> ...



Then where does this  come from?


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 10, 2008)

I had nothing to do with that. It was a birthday present last year from LtCol L.. Who am I to turn down a gift from the US Marines?



Rocketeer said:


> BobVigneault said:
> 
> 
> > Tim said:
> ...


----------



## Ivan (Dec 10, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Frankly, though, you should have put the really old guys in their own category (56-60) separate from us young vigorous guys in the 51-55 group. Ivan is an old man . . . Ivan is an old man . . . Ivan is an old man! NaNaNaNaNaNaaaaa. And, he's a Southern Baptist too! I can almost smell that weird "old guy" odor that seems to settle on the houses (including furniture and clothes) of so many older folks. Hey, Ivan, come by my retirement community sometime. We can hook you up with Aricept and Namenda and all of the good stuff!



I'll google Aricept and Namenda and see if I want any. Probably do.

Being old is a great thing. Ever since I've given up trying to act and look young I get a lot of sympathy from family, friends, church members and co-workers. I'm working that angle to the hilt. I get away with murder! 

As to the old guy odor, I'll have you know that I shower regularly. Every Saturday night whether I need it or not! *SO THERE!*

As to being a Southern Baptist...well, I'm not a very good one. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 10, 2008)

This past Sunday one of the little ones, he's four, looked me square in the face and asked if I could remember what it was like when the Redcoats charged. He was serious. When I asked him why he thought I might know. He said, 'Cause your ancient.'


----------



## nicnap (Dec 10, 2008)

jambo said:


> I am 40 and a few months. Would 129 months be considered a few?


----------



## Barnpreacher (Dec 10, 2008)

I am 33, though I realize my avatar makes me look a little older. (I only wish I was half the man that Paton was!)


----------



## nicnap (Dec 10, 2008)

tellville said:


> 813,315,000 seconds, give or take a few at the time of this post



That was some impressive math...I'm too lazy to do the calculations though.

-----Added 12/10/2008 at 12:20:27 EST-----

You guys are too funny. I hope that wit increases with age...then I can hope to be as funny as most of you older gents. (Gals, we know that you are all young, and look even younger  )


----------



## CheeseKing (Dec 10, 2008)

I fear I trumped them all with 19. Since the number is nine-TEEN I am considered a teenager by many. I often grow a beard to fit in with my older reformed brethren.


----------



## Curt (Dec 10, 2008)

63 - and getting ready for ski season.


----------



## he beholds (Dec 10, 2008)

nicnap said:


> (Gals, we know that you are all young, and look even younger  )



hahaha...thanks!


----------



## AThornquist (Dec 10, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Those of us who are able to order off the Denny's senior menu would stand and salute all of you kids if only our aching joints would allow us to do so.



If you are ever in my town stop by the local Safeway. I'll bag your Depends _and_ do service out!


----------



## HuguenotHelpMeet (Dec 10, 2008)

32.


----------



## christianyouth (Dec 10, 2008)

19


----------



## Gesetveemet (Dec 10, 2008)

Ivan said:


> 56...tomorrow.



Congratulations on your birthday Pastor Schoen! May the Lord bless this upcoming year if He should so give.


William,


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Dec 10, 2008)

48


----------



## ReformedChapin (Dec 10, 2008)

23


----------



## bookslover (Dec 10, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> I'd rather not give my age. Instead, here are a number of fascinating but seemingly unrelated facts:
> 
> The prayer of Ave Maria is repeated 53 times in the recitation of the rosary.
> 
> ...



I've got it! Bawb is 35!


----------



## moral necessity (Dec 10, 2008)

36......................halfway to 70 if you think about it........yikes!


----------



## Josiah (Dec 10, 2008)

24


----------



## Ivan (Dec 10, 2008)

bookslover said:


> BobVigneault said:
> 
> 
> > I'd rather not give my age. Instead, here are a number of fascinating but seemingly unrelated facts:
> ...



Or maybe....8?!


----------



## martyrcalvin (Dec 10, 2008)

As one untimely born...


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2008)

You know, if someone has an avatar of an older person (public figure/preacher/theologian, etc.), I tend to assume that they are that age. Isn't that funny! All the time they could be 20 years old!


----------



## tellville (Dec 11, 2008)

Tim said:


> You know, if someone has an avatar of an older person (public figure/preacher/theologian, etc.), I tend to assume that they are that age. Isn't that funny! All the time they could be 20 years old!



So do I!


----------



## cedar_chopper (Dec 11, 2008)

47......but ive been telling ppl that im 39.95 for a couple of yrs now
( turning 40 hit me hard for some reason)


----------



## he beholds (Dec 11, 2008)

tellville said:


> Tim said:
> 
> 
> > You know, if someone has an avatar of an older person (public figure/preacher/theologian, etc.), I tend to assume that they are that age. Isn't that funny! All the time they could be 20 years old!
> ...



And me. It's really hard to think of them in any other way, even after I've seen their ages on this thread.


----------



## Timothy William (Dec 11, 2008)

Maybe I need to find a photo of some handsome 21 year old to use as my avatar. No need to tell people it isn't me.


----------



## nicnap (Dec 11, 2008)

Timothy William said:


> Maybe I need to find a photo of some handsome 21 year old to use as my avatar. No need to tell people it isn't me.


----------



## Jon Lake (Dec 11, 2008)

The most interesting thing thus far, is how many of use just said how old we are. It is not really a biggie for us guys, but, women now tend to be more open about their age, take my Grandmother, she ALWAYS fudged a bit on her age, when she passed on there was a 4 year "spread" between the last age she had given and what was on her birth record.


----------



## Marty (Dec 11, 2008)

29


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 12, 2008)

Ivan said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > Frankly, though, you should have put the really old guys in their own category (56-60) separate from us young vigorous guys in the 51-55 group. Ivan is an old man . . . Ivan is an old man . . . Ivan is an old man! NaNaNaNaNaNaaaaa. And, he's a Southern Baptist too! I can almost smell that weird "old guy" odor that seems to settle on the houses (including furniture and clothes) of so many older folks. Hey, Ivan, come by my retirement community sometime. We can hook you up with Aricept and Namenda and all of the good stuff!
> ...



ARICEPT® (donepezil HCl tablets) and NAMENDA (memantine hydrochloride is an orally active NMDA receptor antagonist) are used for . . . ah . . . hmmmmmm . . . I mean . . . well . . . the word is right there on the tip of my . . . of my. Oh well. I forgot what those drugs are used for but they must be important because we sure go through bottles of them at the "home."


----------



## Ivan (Dec 12, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> ARICEPT® (donepezil HCl tablets) and NAMENDA (memantine hydrochloride is an orally active NMDA receptor antagonist) are used for . . . ah . . . hmmmmmm . . . I mean . . . well . . . the word is right there on the tip of my . . . of my. Oh well. I forgot what those drugs are used for but they must be important because we sure go through bottles of them at the "home."



From your vivid and lucid description I know that I need these, I think, but I can't remember why.


----------



## tellville (Dec 12, 2008)

Timothy William said:


> Maybe I need to find a photo of some handsome 21 year old to use as my avatar. No need to tell people it isn't me.


----------



## Blue Tick (Dec 12, 2008)

34.


----------



## Ezekiel3626 (Dec 12, 2008)

Just turned 37 on the 9th.


----------



## bookslover (Dec 13, 2008)

Tim said:


> You know, if someone has an avatar of an older person (public figure/preacher/theologian, etc.), I tend to assume that they are that age. Isn't that funny! All the time they could be 20 years old!



So, judging by YOUR avatar photo, Tim, you're actually 96!


----------



## Theognome (Dec 14, 2008)

This thread clearly demonstrates that people who have the most birthdays tend to live the longest.

Theognome


----------



## BJClark (Dec 14, 2008)

okay, now I thought this was interesting....

Online Conversion - How old are you?


The seconds just keep ticking away..

1421108460 seconds

1421108518 seconds

although I can't keep updating it..

My next birthday is in 

353 days, 23 hours, 37 minutes, 9 seconds

I have been alive for 

16448 days, 0 hours, 23 minutes, 30 seconds


----------



## bookslover (Dec 16, 2008)

Theognome said:


> This thread clearly demonstrates that people who have the most birthdays tend to live the longest.
> 
> Theognome



Now, that's deep!


----------



## RTaron (Dec 17, 2008)

55


----------



## Timothy William (Dec 17, 2008)

As a result of this thread, I added a profile pic to show you all that I am not the handsome 21 year old I might claim to be... file was too large to use as an avatar. My profile should now also display my date of birth publicly.


----------



## Manuel (Dec 17, 2008)

45


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 17, 2008)

> This past Sunday one of the little ones, he's four, looked me square in the face and asked if I could remember what it was like when the Redcoats charged.



...and?

Did you wait until you saw the white of their eyes to fire? Or was it all hand to hand combat at that point already?


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Dec 17, 2008)

35...losing hair, growing it in other places...praying it turns grey.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Dec 17, 2008)

Interesting that 60% of us are in the 20-40 age range. This correlates with a general trend of growth in Reformed denominations (PCA is fastest growing denom in the USA). My church grew 10% last year, and is composed primarily of 20-35 year olds (easily 70% or more of the congregation). Any thoughts on why that is?


----------



## jd.morrison (Dec 17, 2008)

26


----------



## Tim (Dec 17, 2008)

ColdSilverMoon said:


> Interesting that 60% of us are in the 20-40 age range. This correlates with a general trend of growth in Reformed denominations (PCA is fastest growing denom in the USA). My church grew 10% last year, and is composed primarily of 20-35 year olds (easily 70% or more of the congregation). Any thoughts on why that is?



Hmmm. I am wondering if this age group represents people who are finding that the shallow "teen ministry" of broad evangelicalism is not that fulfilling. Hence at a time in their life when they realize all of the important decisions that must be made, they turn to something deeper. 

Certainly worthy of discussion in its own thread.

But also, as I have said above, there is the issue of being comfortable enough with computers to be interested in joining a board. One generation from now, this won't figure at all in the western world, but at this time, there are still older folk that didn't grow up with IBM, Apple, and COMMODORE!


----------



## Glosi (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm a 9 month old Calvinist.
I was born 21 years ago.


----------



## lenflack (Dec 20, 2008)

25


----------



## Zeno333 (Dec 20, 2008)

*51....*

In other words....too old.

You know your old when the watch you are wearing is older than most restaurant waitresses that wait on you


----------

